# Transfer old, saved emails from one computer to another(Outlook Express) (RESOLVED)



## naturalist (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm trying to help my Mom transfer 7 years worth of emails saved on her old Desktop computer, to her new Laptop. She plans on getting rid of her old Desktop computer. 

On both computers, she uses Outlook Express for her email. I'm not familiar with Outlook Express myself. The computers are now networked, and the Outlook Express files on her old Computer have been copied into a shared folder. How do I merge these files with the Outlook Express files on her laptop, so that these 7 years worth of emails are on available to Outlook Express on her laptop?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSF

These links should set you on your way
http://ask-leo.com/can_i_import_outlook_express_email_into_another_instance_of_outlook_express.html
http://www.insideoutlookexpress.com/faqs/how.htm#importOE5

Or you can try the Backup Wizard
You can transfer your email messages manually, using the Import / Export commands of Outlook Express, but transferring other settings such as accounts, rules, signatures, and identities is a very complicated process that requires advanced technical skills. Outlook Express Backup Wizard makes it very simple to transfer your data by following these easy steps:

1. Backup your Outlook Express with Outlook Express Backup Wizard.
2. Copy the resulting backup file to the target computer via LAN, CDR, or removable drive.
3. Restore the backup file to Outlook Express on the second computer. To do this, run the wizard, choose the Restore option, and select your backup file.

http://www.outlook-express-backup.com/outlook-express-faq.html#3


----------



## naturalist (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. That first link did the trick. Thanks again!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Your very Welcome


----------

